# HOG hunting in North Georgia



## Marlin_444

Ol Cooter here...

To extend my hunting season for big game, there are WMA's in Georgia that will have HOG Hunts that I plan to go on and wanted to see if any of you Die Hards are interested???

I will be posting the opportunities (out of the regs and we can plan to hook up at these hunts).  

So not so fast on putting up that Deer Season Camo, there are some Hog Hunts we can go on in Jan. through August!

Take care, be safe and I'll see you in the woods soon.

Merry Chistmas, Happy New Year and God Bless America 

Cooter


----------



## base3448

sounds good  Im in


----------



## Robk

Last year we had a bunch of us from the board here meet up to hunt the special hog hunt on Pine Log WMA in january.  Looks like we might try and get together again this year.  

So Far,
Pnome
243 Savage
Robk




Rob


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Robk:

Great, I am in - thats the Pine Log HOG Hunt January 12 - 14!

Base3448 - You in too???

Cooter


----------



## Robk

yep.


----------



## ATLRoach

You guys can count me in!


----------



## Lostoutlaw

What guns can we use? 35 Marlin or do we have to go with the 22 Mag


----------



## Robk

on the january and febuary hunts you can use any legal deer caliber.  


I'm gonna be using my new ML that my wife got me.

Otherwise I'd be using my .35 of course.  LOL
Rob


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Robk:

Great idea, I don't get enough use outta the ole smoke pole!!!

Cooter


----------



## Robk

Cooter,  once I get this thing sited in(wife won't let me at it til christmas day) I just may have a new favorite.


Rob


----------



## Festus

Count me in...sounds like a blast..

Dennis (Festus)


----------



## base3448

Cooter, you can count base in on this one.  I have to look on the map and get directions.  Does it look like a camp thing, hotel.  Weather??????


----------



## Robk

Base,
you can camp there. PM 243 Savage for directions to where he camps up there.  


Attendees at this point:
243 Savage
Pnome
Robk
Marlin444
festus
ATLRoach
LostOutlaw.
KR935
fvr


Hopefully DS7148 will join us as well.  


Be nice to have a good turn out again this year.

We all met at the Waffle House on the GA411 Exit off of I75 for breakfast and map recon last year.



Rob


----------



## ATLRoach

Rob you can count in KR983(Kevin) in as well.


----------



## Marlin_444

PM'ed 243Savage for Directions

Looking forward to hook'n yp with some Good Ole Woody's Folk!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon.

Cooter


----------



## FVR

I may be able to join ya one day.  Have not been across the street in awhile be nice to pull out the muzzleloader and take a walk.

Frank


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey ALL:

Just checking in, headed to the woods this AM!

Exchanged PMs with 243Savage, lloking to get his directions and revised map for the hunt.

Also, can anyone advise the Camping Opportunity at Pine Log - I an assuming it is Primative, campers and tents right?

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## FVR

Yup it's primitive.  There are a few areas, one is about 3 miles back off the main road and across the second bridge.

Now, there is a campling place about 250 yards from the main gate.  Go up main road and it will turn right at a little field on the left, about 50 yards up on right is a road to the left.  Many hunters have used the area at the end of that road which is about 50 yards long.  If I remember there is a fire ring that many have used.

Remember, on the special hog hunts the gates will be open otherwise they will be shut.

Frank


----------



## pnome

Was at Pine Log yesterday.  Didn't see any deer, but I did find this....


----------



## shadow2

I think that i may try to join you guys if there is room for one more in Jan.


----------



## base3448

Cooter, can you pm me the directions, time and location when everyone is going to meet?  I ams sure it will be cold, I may break weak and sleep in the front of a warm truck.
base


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Base3448:

I hear yah about "COLD" - I may have to stay at the Holiday Inn Express of 75 (ifn there is one)

Still look'n for directions from 243savage, soon as I get'm I'll shot-it to yah!!!

cooter


----------



## ATLRoach

I saw a ton of rooting in the big 2nd field in the on the right coming from East Valley and a ton in the woods on the other side of the creek as well from that field. Also saw lot of mud rubbed trees. It's going to hard to find any as they move so much when it's cold.

I also noticed on the kill sheet that someone killed a 180 dressed hog last week.


----------



## DS7418

Robk said:


> Base,
> you can camp there. PM 243 Savage for directions to where he camps up there.
> 
> 
> Attendees at this point:
> 243 Savage
> Pnome
> Robk
> Marlin444
> festus
> ATLRoach
> LostOutlaw.
> KR935
> fvr
> 
> 
> Hopefully DS7148 will join us as well.
> 
> 
> Be nice to have a good turn out again this year.
> 
> We all met at the Waffle House on the GA411 Exit off of I75 for breakfast and map recon last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob



 Yess Rob,, count me in buddy.. lets plan on the traditional "WaffleHouse" morning planning and ** meeting also...


----------



## Sloane Ranger

RobK

I'm in too. I met you and PNome at the check in board at the horse camp on DForest a while back. I changed my user name to 'SR' from 'ER'.
E


----------



## Robk

Sounds Good E and dewayne.  I'm gonna look at the calender at work today but I think it would be the saturday morning hunt that we should all be able to make.  

Last year we all met up at 4am there at the waffle house so that we had ample time to ** and trade numbers and what not.

If you can bring an MRS radio so that we all have a way to communicate should someone score on a pig and get together to haul one out.  

There are some big ones in there and a few extra hands to get one over those hills is a good thing.

Rob

I have several of those radios available if someone needs one to borrow.


----------



## double b

I'd like to try and meet there as well.  I have shot dove there but nothing else.  If you don't mind, put me on the list and keep me updated as to when and where.


----------



## pnome

Robk said:


> Last year we all met up at 4am there at the waffle house so that we had ample time to ** and trade numbers and what not.
> .




No, we met up at 5AM.  You were supposed to pick me up at 4AM that morning, but you showed up at 3:30!


----------



## Robk

LOL, that's right Joe. Forgot about that.  hehe.  

You know me.  Always on time to a fault.  

Rob


----------



## Goat

Me and a buddy will be there sat and sun, maybe i ll see some of you up there.


----------



## Festus

Looking forward to meeting up with ya'll on Saturday Jan 13th.  I'm also planning to head up Friday (12th)morning (around 9am) and spend the day. If any of ya'll want to meet up let me know.  I'm new to pigs and Pine Log but plan to scout the area and just hope to come across something.


----------



## DS7418

I assume this is the "JAN-13th" saturday hunt.. ,, is that what we are all looking at??
  RobK >> looks like a very good turn-out so far..


----------



## pnome

Yes,  Jan 13th  Saturday. 

I'll make a thread for it.


----------



## Marlin_444

*HOG Hunting in North Georgia*

Hey All:

The Pine Log Hunt runs from Friday, Jan. 12 to Sunday, Jan. 14.  Not sure who plans to hunt all three days, but I will be.

Based on the Special Regs. (Page 17) we can use our "weapon of Choice" (Bow, Black Powder, Modern Fire Arm - Deer Rifle or Small Game).

I'll be in from Sparta, GA and will either Camp or get a Hotel Room (depending on how cold it'll be).

Robk - I been talking to Base3448 and he will be joining us too.  

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all you Woody's out there.

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!!!

Cooter


----------



## Corndog07

i am new to the forum and live near pine log would you welcome a newbie to come along for the hunt.


----------



## link it up

live in gordon and have never killed a hog in this area would love to meet up with you folks and go.  i am going over to pine log this weekend to do some scouting


----------



## Robk

corndog and link, go to the small animals forum here and just add your name to the list there.  We'll be having a pre-hunt meeting at the wafflehouse on exit 293 on saturday the 13th.  See ya there.

Rob


----------



## dwg1

hi all ,im new to the forum and to north georgia,i havent hunted any boar,but would love to join the fun.i live about an hour away


----------



## BLINDMAN

I live in NC and was planning on hunting SC next year, but it would be worth the price of GA non resident license just to get together and know some of you. If I found a serious club with 2 hours I would hunt GA instead of SC. Anyway let me know about the hog hunts


----------



## pettyjfd@gmail.com

*hos pine log*

dont wast yalls time all the hogs near pine log are on private property in some thick stuff but good look if ya go


----------



## MCBUCK

Y'all need to check the dates on those posts......2007

There is a hog hunt this year too....Jan 8-10 and Feb 12-14


----------



## imandaman

*North Georgia Hog Hunt*

I'm new to the forum and not far from Pine Log.  Never shot a hog but always wanted to...count me in.


----------



## imandaman

*hog hunt in n. ga.*

Is this Pine Log hog hunt a quota hunt you have to be drawn for?


----------



## pnome

The hog hunts in jan and feb are not quota.  the deer hunt in nov is.


----------



## imandaman

*Hog Hunting in north Georgia*

oops.  Yea, guess I'm about 3 or four yrs. late.  Mc Buck.  Count me in for this year anyway.  Is anyone going to get together for this year's hunts?  Let me know.  I've never hunted hog before and would appreciate a little know-how.


----------

